# Fiskars X27 vs Husqvarna S2800



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Well fellas, I finally ran these head to head. Long term members know how endeared I am to the Fiskars line so this may surprise some. 

The S2800 simply has more mass and is a more effective tool. One round I bounced the Fiskars off four times without as much as a crack. The Husky split it completely in two hits. However the Husky tool is still light enough to swing consistently and not tire out like you would swinging a traditional maul. 

With that being said you really need to watch your stance as you can take it in the knee or foot pretty easily with the shorter 27" handle on the Husky. Especially if you are splitting on a raised block. 

These retail for $100 but @spike60 has them in his shop for $70. That's a little more than a Fiskars but very much worth the money IMO.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


>


Lol. It's dark and I'm tired. 

Here's the S2800 making quick work of an aspen round.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a couple wooden husky axes,how do you like the plastic vetsion ?


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have a couple wooden husky axes,how do you like the plastic vetsion ?


I've never tried the wood ones to compare.


----------



## Greenthorn (Dec 4, 2015)

Why anyone would hand split vs, hydraulics never ceases to amaze me, come on....18th century.


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 4, 2015)

I might be interested in buying 1 with a little more convincing.


----------



## Greenthorn (Dec 4, 2015)

Brushwacker said:


> I might be interested in buying 1 with a little more convincing.



I'ma thinking we need a video.....


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 4, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Why anyone would hand split vs, hydraulics never ceases to amaze me, come on....18th century.


 There is a lot of different situations when cutting firewood. In a majority of my situations a hydraulic splitter requires more effort getting it to the wood and getting the wood to it then just standing it up and cracking it open making it small enough at the spot to toss it some distance on the truck or trailer saving walking thousands of steps with hundreds of pieces of weighty wood to load it out and or get it to the splitter. With a lot of twisted grain or knotty wood might rather still get it to the splitter but more times then not most of the wood splits easy enough with a Fiskars or heavy maul and what doesn't is easier for me to noodle to size on the spot with a well maintained appropriate size chainsaw which serves double purpose in this case and saves wrestling with, maintaining the splitter and handling big rounds. Hand splitting straight grained wood on flat ground in frozen conditions isn't very hard, neither is noodling with a well maintained chainsaw. Granted working with more then 1 person you can utilize a splitter and loader and save a lot of effort and be efficient with your hydraulic equipment in different situations, and I have done and do at times, but its not for every body all the time. I think a larger % of firewood cutters are mostly trying to save some money using wood heat. I usually just go out to the woods with a pick up or tractor and trailer with chainsaws and a Fiskars and come back with a load of split wood with some small rounds and it goes in either a pile for sale later, or i deliver it direct or to my porch for my own use .


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

I actually really like to hand split provided the wood isn't something difficult like elm, knotty pine, etc. I usually do smaller volumes (1/2-1 cord) at a sitting which is enough to make it accumulate quickly but I can split it all in one session by hand. 

With that being said if I find a reasonably priced splitter it will be mine.


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I'ma thinking we need a video.....


You guys would definitely make fun of my accent lol.


----------



## zogger (Dec 4, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Why anyone would hand split vs, hydraulics never ceases to amaze me, come on....18th century.


A cheap hydraulic costs twice as much as my ratsun DD cost me..just sayin...


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 4, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I'ma thinking we need a video.....


I posted a video on my YouTube when I first got mine.


----------



## mesupra (Dec 4, 2015)

Id rather use a maul than a hydro splitter in a majority of the maple, oak and ash I split. Its faster and more productive than most hydro unit esp. when a piece only required to be split 2-3 times. 

Once you use a mechanical splitter you will wonder how anyone still uses a hydro unit.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 4, 2015)

Come spring or very late winter when I get a new load of logs I might ask if I can borrow your splitting axe. One thing I wish the Fiskars had was more mass, just another pound or pound and half.


----------



## USMC615 (Dec 4, 2015)

If only they offered a 36" version of the Husky...be worth the investment. I prefer to keep my set of ankles and shins. 

...and Mesupra hit the nail on the head...mechanical splitter.


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Come spring or very late winter when I get a new load of logs I might ask if I can borrow your splitting axe. One thing I wish the Fiskars had was more mass, just another pound or pound and half.


Sure thing


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Guess I was pretty close last night. These are my new steel toe boots


----------



## milkman (Dec 4, 2015)

I went to my daughter and son in law to work up some seasoned white oak. They had their brand new TSC splitter and to be honest they were quite new at it too. I started splitting with the Fiskars and was almost three rounds to their one. They outlasted me in endurance, but were impressed with how fast the Fiskars was. I'm sure they'll have a new one one next time I help.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Well fellas, I finally ran these head to head. Long term members know how endeared I am to the Fiskars line so this may surprise some.
> 
> The S2800 simply has more mass and is a more effective tool. One round I bounced the Fiskars off four times without as much as a crack. The Husky split it completely in two hits. However the Husky tool is still light enough to swing consistently and not tire out like you would swinging a traditional maul.
> 
> ...


My local shop has the S2800 and I picked it up and really looked it over. I was tempted but decided against it based on length. I was really surprised at how short it really is! To me that seems like a major design flaw. I would love to try one but not willing to plunk down the coin just to see!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 4, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I bought one to try based on spikes review when he first got one. The fiskars gets used but sparingly. I am,used to the short handle now so it doesn't bother me.


Ok just keep tempting me!


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> Ok just keep tempting me!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Just remember when Fiskars first put out the X27 everyone said it was strange too. Don't dismiss this because if it's handle. Trust me.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Just remember when Fiskars first put out the X27 everyone said it was strange too. Don't dismiss this because if it's handle. Trust me.


Ok ok! I'll pick one up next time in the city! Haha


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Full disclosure I like the feel of a 36" handle myself. But this (the S2800) is a more effective tool so this is what I'll be using until something better comes along.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Full disclosure I like the feel of a 36" handle myself. But this (the S2800) is a more effective tool so this is what I'll be using until something better comes along.


Is it about the length of an x25 ?


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is it about the length of an x25 ?


Yes


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is it about the length of an x25 ?



its 2-3" shorter than the x25. 

I love the x27... I really like the S2800 just wish the handle was 32-36" long. it is more effective than the X27 imo.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> You guys would definitely make fun of my accent lol.



No, no, no. We are all much too respectful for that.


----------



## USMC615 (Dec 4, 2015)

hardpan said:


> No, no, no. We are all much too respectful for that.


My thoughts exactly...he needs to put up a vid, then let his peer, or should I say beer...jury...render the verdict.


----------



## milkman (Dec 4, 2015)

I have the x25 and the x27, haven't used the 27 much and it feels strange to me. That's funny because the 36" axe doesn't feel that way.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 4, 2015)

milkman said:


> I have the x25 and the x27, haven't used the 27 much and it feels strange to me. That's funny because the 36" axe doesn't feel that way.



what are you meaning? the 27 is the 36" handle...


----------



## milkman (Dec 4, 2015)

Freakingstang said:


> what are you meaning? the 27 is the 36" handle...



Yes.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 4, 2015)

They are both good axes in their own right. The myth that a 8lb+ maul is needed for challenging wood has beed debunked! While my 8lb maul has not been tossed, it sees more use now as a sledge hammer than a wood splitting axe. SVK has played with these two for a while (like myself) and l agree the S2800 is a better splitting axe. They are similar with the same high velocity strike design but the S2800 is my pick of the two. The teflon coating is marketing hype.....it wore off pretty quick without any noticable 'sticking' difference.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Yes


I seem to hit my boots with the x25 ,so i run the x27 most of the time ,if i miss it hits the dirt in front of my feet instead of my feet


----------



## zogger (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I seem to hit my boots with the x25 ,so i run the x27 most of the time ,if i miss it hits the dirt in front of my feet instead of my feet



Split inside a junk tire..as to which junk tire, hmm..variation on an oil thread...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

zogger said:


> Split inside a junk tire..as to which junk tire, hmm..variation on an oil thread...


That was not a good idea ,when you miss and hit the tire the axe comes back at the forehead


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That was not a good idea ,when you miss and hit the tire the axe comes back at the forehead


Did you see what happened to the woman on that putz Wranglerstar's YouTube axe review?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Did you see what happened to the woman on that putz Wranglestar's YouTube axe review?


No i have only seen a couple of his vids ,did hot see that one .


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> No i have only seen a couple of his vids ,did hot see that one .




Not sure if that's his wife or sister.


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> You guys would definitely make fun of my accent lol.



Oh, now we really need a video!!


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> Oh, now we really need a video!!


This isn't me. Language alert, turn down your volume if there are kids or coworkers nearby.


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 4, 2015)

I kind of meant a video of you Ayh. Now we need to get you a stihl pa 80 to compare with the s2800.


----------



## zogger (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That was not a good idea ,when you miss and hit the tire the axe comes back at the forehead



Hmm. never happened to me....if I can't even hit the whole round, miss it completely and hit the tire... time to give it up with an axe.

of course I am an aim small, hit small guy..


----------



## hardpan (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> This isn't me. Language alert, turn down your volume if there are kids or coworkers nearby.




I get it. OK we will not make fun if you keep the "aye"s down to less than 200. Any more and the gloves are off. LOL


----------



## hardpan (Dec 4, 2015)

zogger said:


> Hmm. never happened to me....if I can't even hit the whole round, miss it completely and hit the tire... time to give it up with an axe.
> 
> of course I am an aim small, hit small guy..



I would be impressed if you threw the axe 25' and did that. LOL


----------



## zogger (Dec 4, 2015)

hardpan said:


> I would be impressed if you threw the axe 25' and did that. LOL



Me too! hahahaha! I've done the two shot match trick 50 ft indoors .22, light the match, then snuff it out with vacuum, and also the card trick, cut it in half on edge, but..that's a .22 target rifle when I still had good eyes, pre eyeglasses. Also used to do trick shots at the county fair with my bow, exhibition shooting for the sportsmans club I belonged to, and used to be fair enough to hunt with a davey and goliath sling, now those are really fun! I can see some dude conking out a giant with a fair rock to the forehead.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 4, 2015)

handle needs to be longer for me to to buy one. i use a 8lb truper maul with a amish made 40 inch hickory handle.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 4, 2015)

zogger said:


> Me too! hahahaha! I've done the two shot match trick 50 ft indoors .22, light the match, then snuff it out with vacuum, and also the card trick, cut it in half on edge, but..that's a .22 target rifle when I still had good eyes, pre eyeglasses. Also used to do trick shots at the county fair with my bow, exhibition shooting for the sportsmans club I belonged to, and used to be fair enough to hunt with a davey and goliath sling, now those are really fun! I can see some dude conking out a giant with a fair rock to the forehead.



I have only seen 1 person in my life that was good with a sling, when I was a kid a neighbor boy was deadly with one, real fast. I tried making a couple but could never the combination of string and patch right.


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> I kind of meant a video of you Ayh. Now we need to get you a stihl pa 80 to compare with the s2800.


Do you have one?


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Do you have one?



Yup, and it blows the fiskers away.


----------



## benp (Dec 5, 2015)

svk said:


> This isn't me. Language alert, turn down your volume if there are kids or coworkers nearby.




That guy is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love his videos!!!!


----------



## benp (Dec 5, 2015)

svk said:


> You guys would definitely make fun of my accent lol.



That depends. If you use the canuck "eh" at the end of the sentence or the Duluth/Superior/Northern Wisconsin "hey" as the period of the sentence. Lol

There is a difference.

And the weather guy....that's a different ball of wax. You know what I mean on that, I'm surrounded by it. I think he's out of Cass Lake or Walker.



stihly dan said:


> I kind of meant a video of you Ayh. Now we need to get you a stihl pa 80 to compare with the s2800.





hardpan said:


> I get it. OK we will not make fun if you keep the "aye"s down to less than 200. Any more and the gloves are off. LOL



Lol. He's not a pirate.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, if you split wood with a fish you might as well have a patch over one eye, eh. LOL


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2015)

benp said:


> That depends. If you use the canuck "eh" at the end of the sentence or the Duluth/Superior/Northern Wisconsin "hey" as the period of the sentence.
> 
> And the weather guy....that's a different ball of wax. You know what I mean on that, I'm surrounded by it. I think he's out of Cass Lake or Walker.


I never used "hey" or "ya know" at the end of my sentences until my mid 20's which both my mother in law and my best friend use continuously. It finally rubbed off on me with the double team.

And yes the native Americans have their own dialect within the Minnesotan accent.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2015)

hardpan said:


> Well, if you split wood with a fish you might as well have a patch over one eye, eh. LOL


Lol I won't hear the end of that one I suspect.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 5, 2015)

svk said:


> Not sure if that's his wife or sister.



Part way through he said was his sister ,That was what i was talking about with the axe bounce back off the tire ,at the end the fiskars missed and bounced back , it took her front tooth out and put a hole through her lip ,hope she was able to keep the tooth ,that looked like an unfortunate accident 
For the price point on that axe he was right about could get a Neeman and have a nice handcrafted tool .
I do not see where the tire would help split ,i normally just use a big round for a chopping block ,then if the axe goes through all the way ,does not kill the edge on the ground .


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Part way through he said was his sister ,That was what i was talking about with the axe bounce back off the tire ,at the end the fiskars missed and bounced back , it took her front tooth out and put a hole through her lip ,hope she was able to keep the tooth ,that looked like an unfortunate accident
> For the price point on that axe he was right about could get a Neeman and have a nice handcrafted tool .
> I do not see where the tire would help split ,i normally just use a big round for a chopping block ,then if the axe goes through all the way ,does not kill the edge on the ground .


On the other hand if you maintain grip on the axe it won't bounce back. But I see your point.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> Yup, and it blows the fiskers away.


I'll throw this out there. If you send it up, I'll make a video of the two and cover cost to send it back.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 5, 2015)

svk said:


> I'll throw this out there. If you send it up, I'll make a video of the two and cover cost to send it back.



Now we're talking. I am interested to see if the S2800, X27, or the fish is best, ya know. LOL


----------



## benp (Dec 5, 2015)

In the Splitting/Chopping tool review thread @Freakingstang has a video with an awesome review of all 3.

Splitting/Chopping Tool Review Thread


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll have to check that out later.


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 5, 2015)

svk said:


> I'll throw this out there. If you send it up, I'll make a video of the two and cover cost to send it back.



That can happen, but not till March or so. I have a LOT of splitting to do this winter. I will post pics of my rounds pile next week so you know I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2015)

svk said:


> Not sure if that's his wife or sister.


Says his sister.

Not sure how she was standing for that axe (not a maul) to ricochet up to her face.

Philbert


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 6, 2015)

it was a short video, didn't really intend to make it or i would have done it different or had some other wood setup. i've been a fiskars nut swinger since day one, but I really like the husky S2800. I wanted to not like it because it was short, but I like it a lot, and the more I use it, the more I like it. 

I compared the X27, the S2800, and the Stihl Pro Series splitting axe. (not the maul). I haven't used the Stihl axe much since getting the husky. I just wish the S2800 had a 4-6" longer handle.


----------



## Oldman47 (Dec 6, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Part way through he said was his sister ,That was what i was talking about with the axe bounce back off the tire ,at the end the fiskars missed and bounced back , it took her front tooth out and put a hole through her lip ,hope she was able to keep the tooth ,that looked like an unfortunate accident
> For the price point on that axe he was right about could get a Neeman and have a nice handcrafted tool .
> I do not see where the tire would help split ,i normally just use a big round for a chopping block ,then if the axe goes through all the way ,does not kill the edge on the ground .


That Fiskars was being released from a stuck head when she pulled it back wrong. You can't blame the Fiskars or any other maul for her ignorant retrieval.


----------



## GVS (Dec 6, 2015)

milkman said:


> I went to my daughter and son in law to work up some seasoned white oak. They had their brand new TSC splitter and to be honest they were quite new at it too. I started splitting with the Fiskars and was almost three rounds to their one. They outlasted me in endurance, but were impressed with how fast the Fiskars was. I'm sure they'll have a new one one next time I help.


I'll sure run out of gas before the splitter does!


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2015)

How do you guys like my custom "serrated" edge? This is about 5 cords worth of splitting on the ground with no block. 

The metal is brittle when you hit rocks but it's definitely significantly more durable than my Fiskars.


----------



## USMC615 (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> How do you guys like my custom "serrated" edge? This is about 5 cords worth of splitting on the ground with no block.
> 
> The metal is brittle when you hit rocks but it's definitely significantly more durable than my Fiskars.
> 
> View attachment 474549


Is this the recently purchased S2800? Sheez...can dress ya up just can't take ya nowhere! You're banned from any further swinging... 'bout time a mod got banned for something around here...


----------



## Philbert (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> . . . _with no block_.


No sympathy here. Can't claim ignorance on that.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2015)

Philbert said:


> No sympathy here. Can't claim ignorance on that.
> 
> Philbert


It's twice as fast to split on the ground and time is money. It completely paid for itself on the very first day I used it.

My Fiskars has about 40 cords through it. Judging by the wear I'd say at between 80-100 cords it would no longer have a shape suitable for splitting. At that point my depreciation cost is 40 to 50 cents per cord. I can live with that.


----------



## USMC615 (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> It's twice as fast to split on the ground and time is money. It paid for itself on the very first day I used it.


...'ol lady ain't got you on no payroll !!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 30, 2015)

The edge can be restored. You dont have to get who edge completely back with no nicks in it, just remove enough to make it sharp again.


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 30, 2015)

Getting one of them 8# IsoCore fiskars next week, cheaper than the Husky 2800 and has a longer handle. 

Hope it works !!!!


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 30, 2015)

milkman said:


> I went to my daughter and son in law to work up some seasoned white oak. They had their brand new TSC splitter and to be honest they were quite new at it too. I started splitting with the Fiskars and was almost three rounds to their one. They outlasted me in endurance, but were impressed with how fast the Fiskars was. I'm sure they'll have a new one one next time I help.



I agree. A person in good health, splitting seasoned wood can easily outpace a gas powered hydraulic splitter. When I come across a really really difficult piece of wood, I toss into next years wood pile. No sense in killing myself in splitting a piece of wood that isn't ready to burn.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 30, 2015)

svk said:


> It's twice as fast to split on the ground and time is money.


That's probably why you like the Leveraxe - keeps you from hitting the ground?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2015)

Philbert said:


> That's probably why you like the Leveraxe - keeps you from hitting the ground?
> 
> Philbert


Well for the wood it works good in, yes. Plus it's faster because you are saving a significant range of motion. 

Downside is leveraxe only works well in clear, straight grained, and/or frozen wood.


----------



## milkman (Dec 30, 2015)

Philbert said:


> That's probably why you like the Leveraxe - keeps you from hitting the ground?
> 
> Philbert



I split wood with an axe for years the way dad taught me, the same way the Lever Axe works, never hit the ground and works almost as good as the Fiskars. I use the Fiskars the same way I learned to use the axe and it don't hit the ground. If you've been reminded as many times as I was, "don't hit the ground with the axe" or yelled at when it did hit dirt, it won't leave your brain. I even hate to see this emoticon.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 30, 2015)

I like splitting up on blocks. I like the height. I like the edge protection. I like the way the impact is directed into the wood, instead of absorbed by the dirt. Might not be as fast.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I like splitting up on blocks. I like the height. I like the edge protection. I like the way the impact is directed into the wood, instead of absorbed by the dirt. Might not be as fast.
> 
> Philbert


Unless you are splitting real tough stuff I don't think what is underneath it really matters. I split all of the stuff in this picture and the rounds were just plopped down in 6" of snow, which hardly makes a solid base. 1-2 swings to halve them than one swing per split after that. 


Some guy on here said he splits wood sitting on a mattress just to prove the point to people. Can't remember who it was though.


----------



## zogger (Dec 31, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Getting one of them 8# IsoCore fiskars next week, cheaper than the Husky 2800 and has a longer handle.
> 
> Hope it works !!!!



Mine hasn't come in yet, also waiting patiently to try it out.


----------



## zogger (Dec 31, 2015)

Fiskars isocore series tools

http://www2.fiskars.com/Special-Feature/IsoCore-Tools-Advantage

Hope it works, taken a year off splitting to let my blown out elbow heal. I've done a few swings obviously but have not been splitting for quantity.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

And I'm patiently waiting for your reviews before ordering one!


----------



## zogger (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> And I'm patiently waiting for your reviews before ordering one!



I called on mine today, the system on their computer shows four back ordered.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2015)

I keep getting advertisements for it. The websites know what you shop for and make "suggestions" based on that.


----------



## Oldman47 (Dec 31, 2015)

svk said:


> I keep getting advertisements for it. The websites know what you shop for and make "suggestions" based on that.


Absolutely. Right after I buy something on line I get inundated by ads for that thing. If they responded quicker they could actually show me an ad for something I still want.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 5, 2016)

Stihl waiting on the 8# isocore....


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 7, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> Why anyone would hand split vs, hydraulics never ceases to amaze me, come on....18th century.


Price...


----------



## Marshy (Jan 7, 2016)

svk said:


> And I'm patiently waiting for your reviews before ordering one!


I hope her hates it and wants to get rid of it...


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 10, 2016)

Still not in , anyone get a 8# fiskars IsoCore??


----------



## dogdad (Jan 10, 2016)

Where are you guys ordering the fiskars from?


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 10, 2016)

True value hardware store here, he sells fiskars products


----------



## Philbert (Jan 10, 2016)

I have bought some (_Fiskars_) locally. And have ordered from Amazon and Ace Hardware. Bailey's also sells them.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2016)

dogdad said:


> Where are you guys ordering the fiskars from?


If you are referring to the maul, True Value seems to have the first batch. Every online ad I see links me back to them.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think they have hit the the stores here yet, not even sure if they are in the warehouse yet???


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 11, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I have bought some locally. And have ordered from Amazon and Ace Hardware. Bailey's also sells them.
> 
> Philbert


You are talking about the Husky??? Or the fiskars???


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2016)

redoakneck said:


> You are talking about the Husky??? Or the fiskars???


Fiskars (edited post to clarify that).

Philbert


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 11, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Fiskars (edited post to clarify that).
> 
> Philbert


Have u used one??? Any comments??


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 11, 2016)

redoakneck said:


> Have u used one??? Any comments??


The 8# maul I'm referring to, not x27


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2016)

redoakneck said:


> Have u used one??? Any comments??


Not sure which _you_ are asking about now!

I have 2 Fiskars chopping axes, and 2 Fiskars splitting mauls. I use and like all of these:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fiskars-28-and-36-side-by-side-comaprison.170817/

I tried the Fiskars hatchet, and did not really have a use for it personally, but ended up buying 4 more for some other folks to use. So I have had the opportunity to purchase a few over the years, and to keep an eye out for where they are sold.

Have not had the opportunity to try the new Husqvarna / Gardena axes:
http://www.gardena.com/int/tree-and-shrub-care/axes/

Philbert


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Philbert.

When I get the 8# IsoCore Fiskars I will opine.


----------



## JudoChop (Jan 20, 2016)

I've had my X27 for a while now and love it. Few weeks back when I picked up my 562xp I seen the S2800 hanging on the wall and couldn't help but take it home. They gave me a nice deal on it as I was spending big on a new saw lol.

Not much swings with it yet compared to the thousands and thousands of swings on my X27 but what a great axe, while the shorter handle is a draw back comparing to the X27, the S2800 cuts so damn good wanting the longer handle is a distant memory once you get working. For me anyways. I like the extra head weight on the S2800, and feels very comfortable in the hands.

Just my initial thoughts but with my limited time on the S2800 it out performs my X27.


----------



## benp (Jan 20, 2016)

JudoChop said:


> I've had my X27 for a while now and love it. Few weeks back when I picked up my 562xp I seen the S2800 hanging on the wall and couldn't help but take it home. They gave me a nice deal on it as I was spending big on a new saw lol.
> 
> Not much swings with it yet compared to the thousands and thousands of swings on my X27 but what a great axe, while the shorter handle is a draw back comparing to the X27, the S2800 cuts so damn good wanting the longer handle is a distant memory once you get working. For me anyways. I like the extra head weight on the S2800, and feels very comfortable in the hands.
> 
> Just my initial thoughts but with my limited time on the S2800 it out performs my X27.



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## svk (Jan 20, 2016)

benp said:


> Nice!!!!!!


You know you want one.....


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 26, 2016)

I got the 8# IsoCore Fiskars maul last Saturday. Only had enough time to pound on one 25" ash round. It is a very nice tool, but honestly, I am out of shape.

To give this maul its full potential I need to work out some more and gradually build up more strength. I was huffing after 20 strikes!!! It did split some big stuff, but I think I can do better once I get some better wind.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 26, 2016)

@zogger... have you been using your IsoCore yet?


redoakneck said:


> I got the 8# IsoCore Fiskars maul last Saturday. Only had enough time to pound on one 25" ash round. It is a very nice tool, but honestly, I am out of shape.
> 
> To give this maul its full potential I need to work out some more and gradually build up more strength. I was huffing after 20 strikes!!! It did split some big stuff, but I think I can do better once I get some better wind.


How do you think it compares to a traditional maul of the same weight?


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 26, 2016)

I need to spend more time with it, only had 15-20 minutes to hit a big round, hopefully Thursday get some time. It was a little dull, so I did put a little edge on it after using it briefly. It is better than most cheapo mauls that I have used, mainly interested to see if it holds up to over strikes. Most of the wooden ones do not.


----------



## ReggieT (Jan 26, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> If only they offered a 36" version of the Husky...be worth the investment. I prefer to keep my set of ankles and shins.
> 
> ...and Mesupra hit the nail on the head...mechanical splitter.


Me too...grown kinda partial to the old shins & knees.


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2016)

Marshy said:


> @zogger... have you been using your IsoCore yet?
> 
> How do you think it compares to a traditional maul of the same weight?



Nope, mine hasn't come in yet..I'm patient though, always have plenty of other projects. Started in on my huge stack of saw repairs yesterday, keepers and project saws to sell..... I am sure looking forward to the heavy isocore maul though, EL WHAMMO! Been staring at oakzilla mountain...


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2016)

redoakneck said:


> I got the 8# IsoCore Fiskars maul last Saturday. Only had enough time to pound on one 25" ash round. It is a very nice tool, but honestly, I am out of shape.
> 
> To give this maul its full potential I need to work out some more and gradually build up more strength. I was huffing after 20 strikes!!! It did split some big stuff, but I think I can do better once I get some better wind.



Can you really tell the difference in the handle with a regular maul, the shock? Even 20 whacks should be enough to tell..and...pics, we need pics, it's de roolz! hahaha!!


----------



## Marshy (Jan 26, 2016)

Zog, if I were you I would start asking where your product is or start asking for a refund. I wouldnt take too kindly waiting as long as you. Maybe you are a better man.


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Zog, if I were you I would start asking where your product is or start asking for a refund. I wouldnt take too kindly waiting as long as you. Maybe you are a better man.



edit: ordered, not prepaid, the store guys know me well. I talked to their distributor, back ordered until the 29th. We'll see after that. I know I was the first guy around here to get the original fiskars super splitter, and also thanks to the forum, the first to get the oregon battery saw, and that one, gratis. Yes, I am patient, I still have several other splitting tools to use if I want to. The store I ordered through is the last real mom and pop dang sells everything hardware store like I remember from when I was a kid, I don't mind waiting to give them my business. And I'll post my preview and pics once it is here, got a variety of easy and hard, different sizes, to work on. Plenty.

Hmm..I think I might still have that nasty piece of elm that everything I tried just bounced off of, when I had the leveraxe version 2 to try out. I'll check on that piece, if not the exact one, a round from the same tree.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 26, 2016)

Mine was supposed to be back ordered until February, then it came in!!!

I got mine from a family owned hardware store/ stihl dealer/ e-free gas station/--- can't go wrong . excellent service. They can't control when the supplier makes products available. I would rather give all my business to them no matter what!!!

Pictures hopefully Thursday,


----------



## benp (Jan 26, 2016)

zogger said:


> Nope, mine hasn't come in yet..I'm patient though, always have plenty of other projects. Started in on my huge stack of saw repairs yesterday, keepers and project saws to sell..... I am sure looking forward to the heavy isocore maul though, EL WHAMMO! Been staring at oakzilla mountain...



If I was closer Zog.

We could mount a serious 394 Counteroffensive on Oakzilla.

I can see it know........Fans blowing......chips flying......Tawney Kitaen rolling around on the hood of an old "Fall Guy" wood hauler......throw the horns....

Awesome.....


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2016)

benp said:


> If I was closer Zog.
> 
> We could mount a serious 394 Counteroffensive on Oakzilla.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHA! I'm in! 394s are just..wow, just wow. I have only run two other saws with a bit more snot, both masterminded, an 084 that hauled like a freight train and a simply unreal 3120xp that started as easy as a dinky poulan then accelerated like some jet taking off.

Most of it is cut now, I left one trunk stub that is still decent enough for thin slabbing or milling. Once all the cut up stuff is split and stacked and out of the way I might try to sell it or swap for something local. There's enough there for a dozen table tops or some awesome cutting boards, etc. I think it would need a big chainsaw mill though, one of those double powerhead jobbers with a big bar, like six foot.

In the wings on the hoof I have at least two giant white pine and a few more 30 inch + range hardwoods with big decent trunks. There's a few areas in the woods I need to cruise and go looking for more monsters though. I might pop for a smaller mill this year, not sure yet, still getting more saw repair and modding tools. I have dozens of smaller saws (I grab any junkers if cheap enough) to work on now, been accumulating them getting ready for a big mass porting push, repair what's broken, check em out, port, then they get used one tank and if decent, hit the for sale arena. 

The 394 though..stayin....it's like a hand held motorcycle that eats trees.


----------



## benp (Jan 27, 2016)

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I'm in! 394s are just..wow, just wow. I have only run two other saws with a bit more snot, both masterminded, an 084 that hauled like a freight train and a simply unreal 3120xp that started as easy as a dinky poulan then accelerated like some jet taking off.
> 
> Most of it is cut now, I left one trunk stub that is still decent enough for thin slabbing or milling. Once all the cut up stuff is split and stacked and out of the way I might try to sell it or swap for something local. There's enough there for a dozen table tops or some awesome cutting boards, etc. I think it would need a big chainsaw mill though, one of those double powerhead jobbers with a big bar, like six foot.
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool!!!!

We have some big ones left around here. I found this ol girl last fall while out 4 wheeling with the girlfriend a little ways from the house by itself in a clearing.









There are some really big White Pines in this area. But they are random and kinda like Silverbacks of the wild just hanging out. 

The cool thing is, the real big trees are pretty much left alone unless some act of nature intervenes and figures it was their time.


----------



## zogger (Jan 27, 2016)

benp said:


> That's pretty cool!!!!
> 
> We have some big ones left around here. I found this ol girl last fall while out 4 wheeling with the girlfriend a little ways from the house by itself in a clearing.
> 
> ...



Nice ones. I'll take a coupla pics today of the big pines, they are sorta in the way in the bottom swamp field.


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2016)

benp said:


> That's pretty cool!!!!
> 
> We have some big ones left around here. I found this ol girl last fall while out 4 wheeling with the girlfriend a little ways from the house by itself in a clearing.
> 
> ...


The old homesteads have some monster white pines as a few missed the logging action. Any public land around me was logged in the 1900-1910's so the oldest trees are normally 100 years old or they were too young to cut when the loggers came through.

There is a big old Norway that is just a skeleton now on the back of my property. I never realized we actually owned back that far until I saw the map on the county website.

Lots of old whites around with the tops broken off like your second picture. White pine is a brittle wood.


----------



## zogger (Jan 27, 2016)

Pics of some big pines, and some big fenceline oaks. The twin leaders oak is wider than I can reach, so it is more than five foot diameter, it is a willow oak I think. And some stumps, the big sloping farmers back cut is pre-arboristsite, then the next better looking one is after I joined and learned what to do. The sloper made such a kaboom when it hit my GF heard it hit and felt the shock, 1/4 mile away. Felled it with a dinky saw beavering out chunks, then axeing it, back and forth. Used home made wooden wedges and ran a long line to a comealong on another tree out in the pasture. Sloping or not, I was proud of that one, biggest I had ever done up to that point. We named it tree quake. I only take those big old fencelines trees if they croak though. Bonus pic is a new tool I scrounged up on CL today..wanted one since I joined the site and started reading about "ported saws". Look out, I am now officially dangerous!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 27, 2016)

zogger said:


> Bonus pic is a new tool I scrounged up on CL today..wanted one since I joined the site and started reading about "ported saws".


No winter _boredom_, with your new _Foredom_!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Feb 15, 2018)

Bumping for @Homelitexl903


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 15, 2018)

Does Husky make a splitting axe with a longer handle?


----------



## svk (Feb 15, 2018)

Not at this point.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 19, 2018)

svk said:


> Guess I was pretty close last night. These are my new steel toe boots
> 
> View attachment 466719




Well it look like you have a good edge on the axe.


----------

